# Considering Scout Gen 2



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

I'm real close to buying a Scout Gen 2, just one question: Do you think that using a single theraband Gold (1"-3/4" taper) band, shooting 3/8" steel TTF would be heavy enough of a setup to avoid excessive hand slaps?


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

I think it would be effective, especially shooting TTF. I've shot 1 3/8" to 1 with 7/16 and did not catch a hand slap.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I do not see how this would be an issue. You can simply put on thinner tapers and adjust the power to weight ratio any way you need to, The Scout is a great slingshot. I have three of them at the moment.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The band size mentioned is too heavy for 3/8"steel . More like a 5/8" x 3/4" . Don't use more latex than necessary . IMO


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Can-Opener said:


> I do not see how this would be an issue. You can simply put on thinner tapers and adjust the power to weight ratio any way you need to, The Scout is a great slingshot. I have three of them at the moment.


 :iagree:



Rip


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

treefork said:


> The band size mentioned is too heavy for 3/8"steel . More like a 5/8" x 3/4" . Don't use more latex than necessary . IMO


treefork is spot on. Can-opener recommended this taper to me over a year ago and it has worked perfectly. Heck, I have actually moved to 5/8 to 1/2 taper for 3/8 steel with a long draw.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

JeffH said:


> I'm real close to buying a Scout Gen 2, just one question: Do you think that using a single theraband Gold (1"-3/4" taper) band, shooting 3/8" steel TTF would be heavy enough of a setup to avoid excessive hand slaps?


Uh, hand slap? Shooting TTF? What? If you are shooting TTF there is no way to get hand slap as the bands project directly through the fork. Did you mean OTF?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I used to get hand slap through the fork, over the top of the fork, frankly, anywhere in the vicinity of the fork... I've never had a fork hit, but I could tear up the hand flesh. I was a chronic overbander. Super wide tapers, double straights, I had it bad. When I learned to match ball with bands the slap stopped. Now I'm in the minimalist camp when it comes to rubber. Less is more. It really is.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> I used to get hand slap through the fork, over the top of the fork, frankly, anywhere in the vicinity of the fork... I've never had a fork hit, but I could tear up the hand flesh. I was a chronic overbander. Super wide tapers, double straights, I had it bad. When I learned to match ball with bands the slap stopped. Now I'm in the minimalist camp when it comes to rubber. Less is more. It really is.


I don't really see how that is possible to get hand slap shooting TTF unless you actually put your hand in the way of the band. It should be impossible with a proper grip simply because of how the band projects.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I shoot pinch PM, with a big honkin' wraparound by my thumb and forefinger. If my bands don't expend the majority of their energy on the ammo they will sail right through the forks, make a U-turn and assault me.


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Great responses! I also appreciate those who added on to the topic, I didn't even consider band width. My next set I make, I'm going with the 5/8" x 3/4" taper.


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

I just saw your video shooting the scout Can-Opener, very helpful.


----------



## Nullity (Jun 21, 2016)

Del.


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

So, I own a Seal Sniper, I have an HTS coming in the mail eventually, and now I'm going to buy a Scout Gen 2. It's my opinion that with enough practice, I can become an expert shot with all three. Hopefully now, I can stop buying slingshots thinking that I'm going to find that one magical gem, and just go out and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

There is just something peaceful in knowing that we own a whole-whole- whole bunch of them!!!! I figure I'm 25 or so into it why stop buying them now. That magic one is out there, I just know it is!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> There is just something peaceful in knowing that we own a whole-whole- whole bunch of them!!!! I figure I'm 25 or so into it why stop buying them now. That magic one is out there, I just know it is!


I am over 25 and have perk 9 coming ...well hopefully, and on the hand slap, I get it on my ttf's too. I am also a chronic over bander


----------

